

Ask HN: Are you happy with product search? - ComNik

While trying to buy a new phone online, I suddenly realized how much I dislike product search.<p>I'll get autocomplete and recommendations, and I'll most certainly end up with a nice list of products to choose from, but I find it very hard to make a final decision without reading through pages of reviews, google for more information or check youtube for hands-on footage.<p>So, I thought I'd ask what the HN community thinks about product search.<p>Thank you for your thoughts (:
======
creativeone
I go through similar trials when choosing electronic devices. Its especially
bad if the item is new on the market.. One thing that you didnt mention are
friends' input. If I get a good review from a friend who I trust about the
subject, that can help me decide. And that is something that hasn't been
covered well online...

